# bananas



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

Does anyone know if bananas are ok for dogs. I know some fruits and vegs aren't ok. Now I am just cautious before I let him try something new. I tried looking it up, but no luck.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

All I can say is that I have not seen them on a list of bad foods for dogs and I used to give them to my first Maltese on occasion. Here is a list of foods to avoid from the ASPCA. Foods to Avoid

Foods to Avoid Feeding Your Pet 
- Alcoholic beverages 
- Avocado 
- Chocolate (all forms) 
- Coffee (all forms) 
- Fatty foods
- Macadamia nuts 
- Moldy or spoiled foods 
- Onions, onion powder 
- Raisins and grapes 
- Salt 
- Yeast dough 
- Garlic 
- Products sweetened with xylitol 

Warm Weather Hazards 
- Animal toxins—toads, insects, spiders, snakes and scorpions 
- Blue-green algae in ponds 
- Citronella candles 
- Cocoa mulch 
- Compost piles Fertilizers 
- Flea products 
- Outdoor plants and plant bulbs 
- Swimming-pool treatment supplies 
- Fly baits containing methomyl 
- Slug and snail baits containing metaldehyde 

Medication 
Common examples of human medications that can be potentially lethal to pets, even in small doses, include: 
- Pain killers 
- Cold medicines 
- Anti-cancer drugs 
- Antidepressants 
- Vitamins 
- Diet Pills 

Cold Weather Hazards 
- Antifreeze 
- Liquid potpourri 
- Ice melting products 
- Rat and mouse bait 

Common Household Hazards
- Fabric softener sheets 
- Mothballs
- Post-1982 pennies (due to high concentration of zinc) 

Holiday Hazards 
- Christmas tree water (may contain fertilizers and bacteria, which, if ingested, can upset the stomach. 
- Electrical cords 
- Ribbons or tinsel (can become lodged in the intestines and cause intestinal obstruction—most often occurs with kittens!) 
- Batteries 
- Glass ornaments 

Non-toxic Substances for Dogs and Cats 
The following substances are considered to be non-toxic, although they may cause mild gastrointestinal upset in some animals: 
- Water-based paints 
- Toilet bowl water 
- Silica gel 
- Poinsettia 
- Cat litter 
- Glue traps 
- Glow jewelry


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

Thank you v. much!







I printing this and putting on the fridge.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> All I can say is that I have not seen them on a list of bad foods for dogs and I used to give them to my first Maltese on occasion. Here is a list of foods to avoid from the ASPCA. Foods to Avoid
> 
> Foods to Avoid Feeding Your Pet
> - Alcoholic beverages
> ...


I was just going to say that bananas are fine...............but I guess the above list about covers it


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

I give Dolce little bits of banana, and she's never had a problem.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Mine eat/ love bananas...(well, Neyland eats ANYTHING!







)
Brink only like his like mommy does...almost green at the top. He doesn't want them (and neither do I) if they are starting to get too ripe.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i gave someone a recipe a long time ago. it has bananas and flour and you just mix them and cook them in a pan to make like a banana pancake. its yummy. i eat them with pancake syrup sometimes.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Ty loves the dried banana chips for treats.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

K/C... maybe you can start a new thread with all those DO's and Don'ts and we can PIN it?


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Beastie and Bruiser LOVE bananas. Perhaps there IS some monkey in them, as I've long suspected.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Scooby loved them when he was little but now he just doesn't like them. I eat a banana every day and I always offer him a little bit but he never seems interested in them. He is like that with all his food though, what he may eat one day he won't eat the next


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> Beastie and Bruiser LOVE bananas. Perhaps there IS some monkey in them, as I've long suspected.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Butter is part pogostick, i'm certain. she's never had a chance to eat "bananas..b-a-n-a-n-a-s...." but she does love her broccoli (i tell her she'll NEVER be president if she continues to eat that stuff!).

ann marie and the "my mother needs to stop listening to this crazy pop music and put some fleetwood mac back on..." buttercup


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=159386
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, I, for one, think BC would make a _dynamite_ president, broccoli notwithstanding! I know that Beastie & Bruiser would vote for her, for sure!


----------

